# Why you don't put a saw blade on an angle grinder....



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

skyhook said:


> I guess a blade guard on those widow makers would be too much of a hassle.
> 
> On a side note, 4" grinder with a diamond blade was never meant to be a one handed tool. The slightest amount of tilt @ 20,000 rpm will cause the blade to shatter and send high speed shrapnel in multiple directions.


You must have one hell of a 4" grinder if it spins at 20krpm. :blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Young_Buck said:


> Last year, I was a part of a pretty big basement finish. We hired a mason to install some glass block in some openings. Guy had a 7" grinder with a 7 1/4" framing blade on it, obviously no guard, just like the set up in the link.
> 
> I never saw him use it, and I told him "We will provide you whatever you don't need to get the job done. get that @#[email protected] blade off that tool. I don't ever want to see that again." He didn't speak english, but he took the blade off.
> 
> It was a masonary opening, the only wood to cut was the sill... I just don't know man.


some people just have no clue. :blink:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> You must have one hell of a 4" grinder if it spins at 20krpm. :blink:


Just an old Makita.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

At least he was brave enough to admit what he did.

Spilled his guts, you might say.


Andy.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't understand why he was such a wussy about it-I would have pulled it out, duck taped it and rolled through the day


----------

